# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Google Chrome, shfletuesi i ri

## benseven11

Neser fillon google chrome browser Beta.
Me shume info.http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/...n-browser.html
Mozilla po punon ne nje browser te ngjashem Prism.
http://labs.mozilla.com/2007/10/prism/

----------


## brooklyn2007

Do jete nje eksperience e vecante. Kam besim se do behet mjaft konkurrente me kompanite e famshme te Browser-ave.

----------


## RaPSouL

Le te shohim se cdo na jep.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Do zoti eshte falas?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Une do ta provoj nje here.Gjithmone nqs eshte mgjs.Megjithese warez-xhinjte do ta gjejne patjeter dhe do ta hedhin diku pa lek..Mendoj se do jete i mire..

----------


## benseven11

Faqja per shkarkim.http://www.google.com/chrome
474.73kb

----------


## Jack Watson

E boni njeri prov?

Si duket?

----------


## brooklyn2007

Duket i shpejte, vec i mungojne shume opsione e butona. Duket qe eshte nje program ende ne faze eksperimentale.

----------


## Blearti007

po i mir duket,te shofin ne ditet ne vijim,,vetem se ju proferoj te shkarkoni   Safari   esht makin kerkuese me e shpejt se google,,vetem se e do qe kompjuter te jet me pjes motorike te mira,, dhe eshte shum praktik,,,

----------


## RaPSouL

E shkarkova e instalova, dhe... wow , jam i kenaqur deri me tash, funksionon mire.

----------


## gt2xf

Eshte Browser shume i shpejte

----------


## land

browser shume i shpejte,bravo google

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Shume i shpejte shume i mire e duket mua...

----------


## auLoN.

Momentalisht jam duke perdorur ate

----------


## marolsi

Shume i ngadalte tek une.

Ju pershendes.

----------


## cool_boy

Qenka i shpejt por qenka pak i rende (46 MB) por po me pelqen shum sepse qenka i shpejt.

----------


## Qyfyre

Mesa po lexoj shumica po thonë që qenka i shpejtë.

A ka hasur njeri porbleme me faqe që nuk hapen siç duhet me Chrome ?

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Eshte I shpejte edhe I lezetshem me pelqen ideja per faqet me te vizituara ne faqen e pare. Kane kopjuar identikisht mozilla firefox 3 edhe ka shume gjera nga safari. Cinstalova firefox edhe opera tani kam vetem ie8 edhe chromium e vetmja arsye eshte se microsofti eshte aq e zgjuar sa e mban activex edhe asp vetem per te mbajt ie gjalle. Ajax rendering eshte fantastik. Nese faqja punon ne mozilla firefox edhe safari punon me patjeter ne ne chromium. Kush do e kete pisk jane webmasterat qe do bejne zbor per te bere kodin e faqes pa gabime edhe me kodim te drejte pasi chromium eshte shume I ndjeshem.

Ardi

----------


## cool_boy

> Mesa po lexoj shumica po thonë që qenka i shpejtë.
> 
> A ka hasur njeri porbleme me faqe që nuk hapen siç duhet me Chrome ?


Po hasa ne proble ne faqen e "LogMeIn" derisa po punoja faqja shfaqej shum ngadal ndersa me IE 6 qdo gje shkonte per mrekulli  per shfletimin  neper google shpejtesia ishte shum e mire  por besoj se ja vlen .
Ju pershendes

----------


## xfiles

Eshte shume here me i shpejt se mozilla. Konsumon ne total pothuajse ose me pak memorie se mozilla. Vetem se nje gje nuk me pelqeu, edhe pse justifikohet me performancen e shkelqyer, qe krijon me shume se nje proçes. Nje prove qe bera, ne fillim sapo u hap ishin 3 proçese me 75 MB memorie RAM te konsumuara, kurse pasi hapa dhe nja 3 tabe te tjera proçeset shkuan ne 5 por me te njejten sasi memorie ne total rreth 75 MB.

Sidoqofte me pelqeu, sitet qe kam pare deri tani funksionojne per bukuri. Me pelqen shpejtesia sepse eshte gjynaf qe me kompjuterat e sotem shume here me te shpejte se ato te para 10 viteve te mos kete patur shume permiresim nga ana e software ne lidhje me shpejtesine. 

Nota qe i jap 9 nga 10.

----------

